
Precious Tips to Help You Get Better at Hiring Freelancers - sampaul
https://medium.com/@hirecream/7-precious-tips-to-help-you-get-better-at-hiring-freelancers-780380240546
======
JoeMayoBot
Written for those who are hiring and good advice to freelancers too.

